# Colt Woodsman gunsmithing



## dadscolt87 (Dec 11, 2015)

My father owns a Colt Woodsman .22 pistol about 1952 era. A few years ago the firing pin or something in that mechanism broke and wouldn't fire anymore. In a dumb attempt to fix it, we took it apart and lost the recoil spring. I was wondering if anyone knew of a gunsmith who was capable of fixing these pistols, both a new recoil spring and fixing the firing mechanism?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Why not try what remains of Colt's?
Click on: Colt's Manufacturing Company LLC > Customer Services > Repair & Refinish > Firearm Repair


----------

